# Dont throw away your Kodachrome



## gsgary (Apr 23, 2013)

It's easy to develope it as a B+W neg just done a roll in Rodinal scans to follow tomorrow


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll be interested to see how it worked. Paul Simon might appreciate it too.


----------



## timor (Apr 24, 2013)

Let see it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (May 14, 2013)

???


----------



## XitzpatX (May 14, 2013)

You've got me interested, any source on how to develope it properly?


----------



## timor (May 15, 2013)

Gary ! Where are you ?


----------



## gsgary (May 15, 2013)

timor said:


> Gary ! Where are you ?



You have already commented on them http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/black-white-gallery/325376-kodachrome.html


----------

